# Need ride



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking for off-shore ride on 10-11 of October !!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I will be in destin the 10 and 11 not sure what the weather is doing and I am not a pro but if you want to throw in on some gas you can ride with me I have room for a couple.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I plan to go Fri Oct 11. 25 miles to the Edge. $100 for gas + your food & drink.

Tommy


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

floorman1 said:


> I will be in destin the 10 and 11 not sure what the weather is doing and I am not a pro but if you want to throw in on some gas you can ride with me I have room for a couple.


The weather will be awesome.


----------

